# Real-life Quasimodo found



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting story.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100816/lf_nm_life/us_quasimodo_identity


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a pretty cool story


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow, that's interesting. History really is sometimes such a mystery, always something new to discover. History is my favorite subject! This makes me want to read that book again!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I loved that story,

That being said, " -- he was the carver under the government sculptor whose name I forget as I had no intercourse with him."

I'm glad we don't talk like that anymore.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ooo...the plot thickens...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I knew I could depend on someone to pick up that archaic word that has a modern twist


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, I knew I could depend on someone to pick up that archaic word that has a modern twist


Shopping at Curbys is useful, but some haunters never leave the gutter.


----------

